# Pandora



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Anybody here use Pandora? I've found some cool music listening to it.

Anybody know what the specs for the music quality are?

(not sure if this is the right fora for this)


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

I love Pandora.com
I listen to it all the time. My main station is one I made with Spyro Gyra as the band. I don't know either, about the bitrate they use. Never tried to find out. If it doesn't say at the site, send them an email.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool stuff Boom! From their webpage:



> Q: What bitrate is the music you play?
> 
> For Pandora on the Web and Pandora in the Home, our music streams are based on 128 kbps mp3, which is the bitrate used by almost all high-end Internet radio services. This bitrate strikes a good balance between full, rich sound quality, and the bandwidth required for each listener to use Pandora.
> 
> For Pandora on the Go, the music streams are based on 24 kbps AAC+, which due to the use of cutting edge codec technology, offers high audio quality competitive with that of any mobile radio option available.


Sounds good to me!

mech


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

128 is pretty good, I hear a little, what's the best way to describe it, phasing or flanging noise in the high end once in a while, but where pandora really shines is not necessarily the sound quality, but new music that you discvoer while listening to it. The thing I miss most about napster is browsing someone else' collection. I discovered some great music that way, and Pandora has helped me fill the gap.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes pandora is cool to play around with, Ive discovered a few music groups while listening. Also, Ive become addicted to Shoutcast radio stations. They have TONS in high bitrate (were talking 192-320kbps), and excellent playlists.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

I do use Pandora, it is nice and easy to use at the office. I'm not really crazy about their line-up, though. For instance, I have an "Andrea Bocelli" station and after about 30 minutes it is playing Anne Murray and Air Supply. How you get Air Supply from Bocelli is beyond me.
But other than those type things, it serves the purpose.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah it does tend to screw up occasionally doesn't it. I just hope the thumbs down :thumbsdown: works!

mech


----------

